# Anybody have Tikka or Howa rewiews??



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anyone had any personal experience with a tikka T3 lite or a Howa 1500. If so what caliber.
I am trying to decide on one of the two. I am leaning towards the Tikka, but for the price the Howa is a good bargin.
Any reviews or comments on these two rifles would be much appreciated.

:sniper:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I own 2 tikkas, our whole family used to shoot ruger m77s I bought a tikka whitetail hunter 6 years ago and a T3 5 years ago after that everyone started switching. I also have some extended family that has made the switch. Most accurate rifle I have ever shot. People say the plastic clips break in the cold but I use my T3 for my coyote rifle and it has had several hundred rounds shot through it in the cold and has been carried miles in the snow and I have never had a problem.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree. dont worry about plastic, lots of guns have it. My 300wsm T3 has held up no problem for 4 seasons now. Depending on the caliber you get, consider a recoil pad. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a Weatherby Vanguard in 223 which is essentially a Howa 1500 and I love it!


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am pretty set on getting a 26-06 rifle. I like the light weight of the tikka. But the howa has package deals with a nice scope on it for a cheaper price. I am also left handed and howa rifles aren't left handed but tikka's are. Im leaning towards getting a tikka in 25-06 and then later on getting a how in 223 or 22-250 for predator hunting.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Interesting that you bring the recoil issue up I have never shot a tikka bigger then a .270 but that .270 side by side with one of our ruger .243's and a 700 bdl 6mm shooting factory ammo kicked way less then the ruger or remington. That was one of the biggest surprises we had with the tikkas they just dont kick compared to other rifles.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Anybody know where I can find a Tikka T3 hunter in left-handed. . . I have looked online on their catalog and it says they offer the hunter in left-handed. I have talked with people from Scheel's and Gander Mtn. and they say that tikka has never made the hunter in left-handed. But yet I have seen videos with them in it. So anybody know where I can find a left-handed Tikka T3 hunter???

:sniper: *


----------



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Tikka T3 Lite 25-06 and love it. Havent had any problems with it yet and have had it for 4 years.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

benson821 said:


> *Anybody know where I can find a Tikka T3 hunter in left-handed. . . I have looked online on their catalog and it says they offer the hunter in left-handed. I have talked with people from Scheel's and Gander Mtn. and they say that tikka has never made the hunter in left-handed. But yet I have seen videos with them in it. So anybody know where I can find a left-handed Tikka T3 hunter???
> 
> :sniper: *


Try Reeds in Walker, MN or Cabelas. Reeds found a left handed rifle for a friend that Scheels also said they didn't make. It always seems that Scheels isn't interested in what you wamt, just what they want to sell you.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a mossberg 1500 mountain rifle in 3006 which is a Howa from Japan and is almost the same as the weatherby vanguard except for the stock and shorter 22 inch barrel..anyways after glass bedding the gun it shot 3/8 groups at 100 yds an one inch groups at 200 an could take out a balloon fille with water at 300 with a cheap 3x9 bushnell sportview..cost me about $350 Can and took out 6 bucks :thumb:


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Bought my T3 .270 2 years ago and I have no complaints about it. Its a very light and most of all smooth rifle, personally I think it kicks like a SOB but I havent compared it to any others in the same caliber. Pretty sure I saw some left handed models at the scheels in Rapid City when I bought mine.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have decided on either a Howa scope package or a savage (left handed). My uncle has a howa and says it is a tack driver, it's a little heavy with that scope on it. I can get the Howa package for around $450, or i could get a savage rifle for that same price without a scope. I have stepped away from the tikka because of the price, with this i can possiably get a pistol for home defense and plinking, and in the future for permit to carry.

But to end it short and sweet my choice is a howa or a savage for under $550. . . Caliber choice is still the 25-06.

:sniper:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a Tikka in .270 WSM....had it for about 4 years now.

Pros: It is very accurate and is well built.

Cons: I dislike the safety. It has a two way safety and I prefer a 3-way safety like the ones on the Winchester Model 70. With the two way safety you cannot remove a cartridge from the chamber unless the safety is in the "fire" position. With the Winchester 3-way safety you can work the bolt and the gun is still in the safety position. Granted, if you are following proper safety procedures this shouldn't be an issue, but accidents happen. I don't like the clip either, but I don't like clips in general. Clips are easy to lose or misplace. I looked into getting a second clip and they are very expensive.....just a little $.50 piece of plastic that they want big bucks for. This gun will kick....don't think it won't, but to expect a mild recoil in a magnum cartridge is not realistic. The recoil doesn't bother me, but it might some.

Summary: Tikka makes a good weapon....no doubt about it. This is a very accurate, well made gun but then again there are a lot of well made, accurate weapons available these days. Manufacturers who cannot make an accurate weapon will not be in business very long with today's marketing strategies. To me, it comes down to the features a person prefers in a weapon moreso than accuracy...they're all accurate..... It's the guy pulling the trigger that usually needs improvement (myself included!!!). :sniper:


----------



## chico1976 (Aug 11, 2009)

i had a howa 1500 25-06. that was the most accurate rifle i've ever owned other than an old model 70 30-06. i gave it to my dad but that thing punched holes on top of one another all day long when i shot it. super rifle, plus the hogue stock makes it comfortable to carry when your in the cold either deer hunting or coyote hunting. doesn't get slippery like a synthentic stock. i'll be getting another one thats for sure!


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anybody had any experience with this rifle??

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=87002

I saw it online and it seems like a pretty nice gun, but i haven't heard anything about this type of savage.
The tikka is still a possibility but i haven't been able to find one in 25-06 left handed.

Any regards about the rifle in the link above is much appreciated.
:sniper:


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

The Savage looks like a nice gun...personally, for that amount of money, I would want to pick my own scope, bases etc. I own a Howa in .223, and I also own a Tikka T3 in .270. I.M.H.O., I think you get the most gun for your money with the Howa. I love the Tikka, but the Howas are awfully tough to beat in all-around value. Also, the Tikka does kick like a mule! The Howa gives you the option of changing out to an Axiom stock (down the road) with counter weights in the grip and butt stock. Almost eliminates kick in most calibers. Just my 2 pennies worth!


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

1observer said:


> The Savage looks like a nice gun...personally, for that amount of money, I would want to pick my own scope, bases etc. I own a Howa in .223, and I also own a Tikka T3 in .270. I.M.H.O., I think you get the most gun for your money with the Howa. I love the Tikka, but the Howas are awfully tough to beat in all-around value. Also, the Tikka does kick like a mule! The Howa gives you the option of changing out to an Axiom stock (down the road) with counter weights in the grip and butt stock. Almost eliminates kick in most calibers. Just my 2 pennies worth!


Did you get the howa with a nighteater package? and if so is that scope any good for a somewhat first time hunter. (i have only hunted phesant and geese/ducks with shotgun and haven't shot a real rifle besides my 22).


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

For anybody who cares. Today I just bought a Tikka T3 Lite Left Handed 270 rifle. Got a Scheels 3.5-10 X 42 scope on it. Haven't shot it yet but i am pretty excited!! Thank you everybody who gave me helpful advice!

:sniper:


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Range Update:

Tikka T3 Lite Left Handed 270 Winchester Scheels 3.5-10X42mm scope Winchester bipod and Federal Power Shok (Blue box) 130 and 150 grain soft points

I have been out to the range at Casselton twice now with my new rifle.
The action in amazing, locks up good and is a very sturdy rifle (i have a bipod on it).
Took me a couple rounds to get it zeroed at 50 yards, i then moved the target out to 100 yards and once i got it zeroed in there i shot 3 shots and got about a 2/3 in group. The guys at the range were astonished when i brought my target back and saying what a good shot i am.

The second time i moved the target out to 200 yards (which is where i want my zero at) i got 5 rounds in about 1.5 inch group.

Not to brag but I am feeling pretty amazing i am a 17 year old shooter/hunter and i was getting tigheter groups than guys out there with thousand dollar out fits. I hope to be a marine core scout sniper after high school.

But back to the range report this rifel is perfect for me the trigger is light i was suprised the first couple times i shot it. There is a moderate kick but it is bearable it reminds me of my 12 guage. But this rifle is great i would recommend it to anybody looking for a rifle.

Sincerely,
benson821

P.S.
Thanks to all the people who gave me advice on this site, I will be probable asking more questions later. Next on my plate is a predator/varmint rifle (besides my 22LR). But that will be later on this fall.


----------

